# Le terrible choix !



## Memnoch (20 Octobre 2004)

Imaginez :

Vous êtes un étudiant journaliste. Vous avez la possibilité grace à l'offre de l'Etat et de votre banque d'obtenir un pret allant jusqu'à 2000 euros.

Vous êtes souvent en déplacement. Vous avez besoin d'un outil de travail transportable, ayant une bonne autonomie, resistant aux chocs (du moins aux petits chocs) et vous avez besoin d'un fidèle compagnon pour les prochaines années à venir.
Vous allez sur le site de Apple et là, le choix terrible !

Quel Mac portable devez vous prendre Parmis ces trois là ?

*1) PowerBook 15&#8221; 1,33Ghz Combo* 

PowerPC G4 à 1,33 GHz 

Ecran TFT 15,2" 
Résolution 1280 x 854 
512 Mo de mémoire DDR333 
Disque dur Ultra ATA/100 de 60 Go 
Lecteur DVD/Graveur CD-RW 
ATI Mobility RADEON 9700 
64 Mo DDR de mémoire vidéo 
Clavier étendu 
Carte AirPort Extreme (802.11g) 
& Bluetooth intégrés 
Ethernet Gigabit 
FireWire 400 & 800 
Sorties S-vidéo & DVI 

iLife '04 
(Garageband, iTunes, iPhoto, iMovie, iDVD) 
Intego VirusBarrier 
MS Office 2004 Etudiant 

*1879 ¤ (1570,92 ¤ HT)* 

*2) PowerBook 12&#8221; 1,33Ghz Combo*

PowerPC G4 à 1,33 GHz

Ecran TFT 12,1"
Résolution 1024 x 768
768 Mo de mémoire DDR333 
Disque dur Ultra ATA/100 de 60 Go
Lecteur DVD/Graveur CD-RW
NVIDIA GeForce FX Go5200 
64 Mo DDR de mémoire vidéo 
Clavier étendu
Carte AirPort Extreme (802.11g)
& Bluetooth intégrés 
Ethernet 10/100BASE-T 
FireWire 400 
Sorties mini-DVI 

iLife '04 
(Garageband, iTunes, iPhoto, iMovie, iDVD)

_*1946,47 ¤ (1570,92 ¤ HT)*_

*3) iBook 12&#8221; 1,2Ghz G4 Combo*
PowerPC G4 à 1,2 GHz

Ecran TFT 12"
Résolution de 1024 x 768
512 Mo de mémoire DDR266
Disque Ultra ATA de 30 Go
Lecteur DVD/Graveur CD-RW
ATI Mobility Radeon 9200 
32 Mo de mémoire vidéo

Carte AirPort Extreme (802.11g)

Ethernet 10/100
FireWire 400 
Sorties VGA, S-vidéo 
et vidéo composite

iLife '04 
(Garageband, iTunes, iPhoto, iMovie, iDVD)
Intego VirusBarrier
AppleWorks

*1099 ¤ (919 ¤ HT)*


----------



## kisco (20 Octobre 2004)

tu as compté avec les prix de la ram Apple ? parce que si tu en achètes une ailleurs ce sera beaucoup moins cher et ça change tout 

et je pense que malheureusement Offcie2004 est assez indispensable quelle que soit la config.


----------



## tedy (20 Octobre 2004)

perso si tu as l'argent prends toi un pwbook mais l'ibook est peut-etre sufisant non?

qui plus est tu vas devoir acheter des logiciels... et la facture va grimper vite...
Si tu prends l'ibook t'as un peu de marge...
et puis tu vas faire quoi? retoucher des photos, taper du text aller sur le net...
Pwbook ce serait juste pour te faire plaisir car tes besoins au fond ne necessitent pas à priori un tel ordi...

Mais apres moi qui suis etudiant, je te dirai qu'un jour je me prendrai surement un pwbook mais pour l'instant je vais me prendre l'ibook 12" avec DD 60go,256mo BT pour 1208euros et je prendrai la ram ailleur 
Apres tu peux aussi voir avec le MIPE mais limite du DD

Voila je sais que c'est un choix difficile (j'ai été dans ton cas) mais apres mure reflexion un ibook me suffit


----------



## Belisaire (20 Octobre 2004)

Salut à toi,

Pour avoir posséder les deux, je serais plutôt d'avis de prendre un ibook 12". 
Dans mon cas, le choix est dicté surtout par l'autonomie bien supérieure de l'ibook...

Bélisaire


----------



## Emmanuelion (20 Octobre 2004)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> et je pense que malheureusement Offcie2004 est assez indispensable quelle que soit la config.



Euh ... Pas vraiment d'accord

Tout d'abord, l'ibook sans hésiter : perso, j'ai acheté il y a presque un an mon ibook G4/800/12", que j'ai gonflé à 640Mo de RAM, et je ne suis pas prêt de regretter mon achat. J'ai investi il y a trois semaines dans une carte AE dont le prix avait chuté, quel pied !

J'ai investi dans le mac après être revenu du monde pc/linux&windows .... et auparavant du monde mac car je n'avais pas les moyens de m'offrir tout un tas de logiciels en 97, les logiciels libres n'en étant qu'à leurs débuts.

Mis à part les logiciels Apple, je n'ai que du logiciel libre ou gratuit sur ma machine.

Je pense que MSOffice n'est pas obligatoire. Je pense que des produits alternatifs et libres tels qu'Openoffice ou néooffice sont suffisamment aboutis pour pouvoir répondre aux attentes d'un journaliste. 

En néophyte de ce monde, j'aurai tendance à penser que l'outil de base du journaliste est le crayon et le bloc-notes : dans ce cas, textedit allié à un ibook dont l'autonomie est la plus importante et le prix le plus bas, me semble être le choix le plus judicieux.

Le choix n'est pas si terrible, d'autant plus que tu veux contracter un crédit : prend le moins cher, achète la RAM ailleurs que chez Apple, et utilise les 800 euros d'économie par rapport à un powerbook pour t'acheter une housse tucano, une petite souris optique, une dizaine de cdr et cdrw pour archiver tes précieux travaux et une batterie supplémentaire. Enfin, grâce à cette économie, si tu es aussi mobile, tu pourras également t'offrir forfait sfr wifi par exemple pour pouvoir archiver sur le net tes travaux et avoir la connectivité qu'il te faut dans les gares et aéroports français.

Les accessoires sont payants, c'est un fait : en revanche, il existe aujourd'hui des outils logiciels efficaces qui ne demandent qu'à être utilisés.

Bon courage


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2004)

Salut, je viens de lire ton post, et je dois dire que tout dépend de ton utilisation.

Car si tu dois etre souvent en déplacement, alors je pense que tu dois déja t'orienter vers un 12", ensuite a toi de voir si tu mise sur l'autonomie (au quel cas l'ibook) ou sur les performances ( au quel cas le Powerbook ).

Si tu n'as pas vraiment besoin de grosse performance (jeux, travail graphique lourd ...), alors je te conseil de prendre l'ibook, il te sera mieux adapter et moins cher te permettant d'avoir un peu plus d'argent pour les accessoires ou autre chose.

Maintenant, si tu as plus de précision a apporter sur tes besoins, ca nous aiderais a pouvoir mieux cibler, et pouvoir mieux te conseiller.

Tiens nous au courant 

a+


----------



## Belisaire (21 Octobre 2004)

J'aurais tendance à penser qu'Office est indispensable pour les études. Je cherche depuis longtemps à remplacer Word (notamment), mais il faut bien avouer que s'il n'est pas le meilleur traitement de texte (c'est avant tout une question d'usage), il est bien le plus complet. Bien maîtrisé, il fait gagner un temps fou et n'est pas si plantogêne que l'on peut le lire ici ou là.

A toi de juger

Bélisaire


----------



## Memnoch (21 Octobre 2004)

Tout d'abord, merci à tous... les résultats sont serrés, et les avis mitigés quand même 

Je vais essayer de completer un peu en expliquant les utilisations de la machine.

1) Traitement de texte : Contrairement à ce que l'on pourrait penser le bon bloc note et le crayon ne sont pas pret de disparaître. Mais c'est un fait, aujourd'hui les journaliste redige directement sur PC les artiles qui sont envoyés presque directement au maquetiste.
Donc quand il sagit d'écrire un article, autant le faire directemet sur PC.
Pour le moment à l'école, on utilise Mellel.

2) Le Son : Il se pourrait bien que je choisisse une spécialité radio. J'ai donc besoin de récuperer à partir d'un dictaphone numerique, le son et pouvoir faire des montage en ajoutant directement des commentaires avec ma voix.
Le tout sur PC pour pouvoir envoyer direct tout ça à la rédac quelque soit la distance.

3) La vidéo : Là très peu de vidéo. Mais je dois pouvoir avec ma machine conserver quelques prises vidéo. Pour le montage, ça passe par un studio, donc... pas trop besoin d'un monstre.
Par contre je dois pouvoir recuperer des vidéos et bien sur les regarder (mais là ca dépend surtout du logiciel je pense)

4) Internet : AirPort Extreme obligatoire. Là ça va, les trois en sont équipés. Mais j'ai besoin de pouvoir surfer vite, avec ou sans fil.

5) Photos : Je dois pouvoir faire un peu de retouche photo (luminosité, retaillage,..) et je dois pouvoir les inserrer dans un article. 

6) Les jeux : Ben oui quoi ! Dans un avion, dans un train, en vacances, j'aimerai pouvoir jouer un peu. Mais bon là encore je veux juste pouvoir faire tourner des jeux de stratégie. Pour les vrais jeux qui sont gourmands (comme Myst IV) j'ai un pc qui gère.

7) Autonomie et portabilité : Tout est dans le titre. Si je dois me balader partout avec lui, autant qu'il soit correct sur ces deux points. Bien sur je me doute que le 12" est plus compact que le 15" mais la vraie question est, la différence est elle vraiment énorme ?

8) Les plus : Bluetooth, antivirus. 

Voilà.

Merci d'avance


----------



## Cekter (21 Octobre 2004)

Je suis un peu dans le même cas que toi et j'avoue que moi aussi j'ai du mal à faire mon choix...

 Je vais exposer mon raisonnement qui tourne dans ma tête depuis 3 jours ( arggg) :

 entre les trois modèles je sais bien que l'iBook est le plus "portable" puisqu'il a la plus grande autonomie et est le plus "antichocs". pourtant j'ai déjà un ibook (un "vieux" G3 800 12") et c'est vrai que, même si il est résistant, il pèche un peu par sa puissance et ses posibilités. 

 Donc je me dis qu'un powerbook 12" serait mieux, plus classe, plus puissant (au moins graphiquement) et avec quelques options bien pratique comme l'entrée micro...

 Oui mais alors à ce prix là autant prendre le powerbook 15" avec l'offre MIPE qui, du coup, devient moins cher que son homologue 12"... 

 Oui mais alors je perd de la portabilité et de l'autonomie et du coup je perd un peu l'interet d'avoir un portable vraiment "mini".

 et on recommence...

 quelqu'un a une idée avant que je ne me balance par la fenêtre ? (je blague bien sur mais le choix est vraiment difficile là)


----------



## naas (21 Octobre 2004)

1 mais bon je ne suis pas étudiant donc le budget a moins d'importance


----------



## TheraBylerm (21 Octobre 2004)

Le PowerBook 15" sans hésiter... (c'est ce que j'ai)
Un peu plus gros pour les déplacements... mais déplaçable quand même !! Après tout, ça reste un portable.

Un PowerBook pk ?

Je m'explique :

1. Office en série. Quoi qu'on en dise, et pour avoir testé d'autre logiciel -en open source par exemple- c'est celui ci qui reste le plus efficace.

2. L'écran : tu as de la place, tu vois tout, tu peux vraiment étendre ta timeline sur toute la longueur de l'écran... pour travailler tranquille ton montage son et/ou ton montage vidéo.

3. N'oublie pas que tout ce qui est traitement d'images (vidéo ou non) et de son est lourd... avec le PowerBook, tu seras tranquille. Je sors des vidéo format Broadcast sans problème.

4. Beaucoup de connectivité : le PowerBook te permet de brancher un deuxième écran et une télé... en même temps, comme dans les studiuos, le problème du prix en moins.

5. Le bus est quand même plus rapide que sur un Ibook, et la différence se sent.
6. Quoi qu'on en dise, je trouve que l'écran du PowerBook est plus précis que celui du Ibook. Donc si tu veux pouvoir retoucher tes photos s'en trop t'emmerder avec des porblèmes de contrastes, c'est le PowerBook qu'il te faut.

7. Avoir un "vrai clavier", c'est quand même plus agréable.

8. Le portable me sert du coup pour tout : pour travailler -que ce soit pour taper, pour retoucher des images, ou pour monter mes documentaires-, pour jouer, pour écouter de la musique, regarder des films...

Et puis, je pense que c'est un portable qu'on garde "plus longtemps" dans sa config initiale, plutot qu'un Ibook que l'on va "améliorer" au fur et à mesure ou nos exigences se font précises. L'investissement s'amorti donc de lui même.

Maintenant, c'est vrai qu'au niveau de l'autonomie, celle du Ibook est plus longue... mais rien ne t'empêche de prendre une deuxième batterie.


----------



## WebOliver (21 Octobre 2004)

Memnoch a dit:
			
		

> Imaginez :
> 
> Vous êtes un étudiant journaliste. Vous avez la possibilité grace à l'offre de l'Etat et de votre banque d'obtenir un pret allant jusqu'à 2000 euros.
> 
> Vous êtes souvent en déplacement. Vous avez besoin d'un outil de travail transportable, ayant une bonne autonomie, resistant aux chocs (du moins aux petits chocs) et vous avez besoin d'un fidèle compagnon pour les prochaines années à venir.



Après avoir lu tes arguments et tes besoins, je te conseille aussi le PowerBook 15". Tu dis être souvent en déplacement: il te sera plus agréable de travailler sur un écran 15".  

Pour le reste je crois que tout a plus ou moins été dit, le PowerBook 15" est une excellente machine et je pense sans me tromper que tu la garderas plus longtemps qu'un modèle 12", PowerBook ou iBook.  J'ajoute encore que le 15" sera plus adapté à la vidéo.

Si tu hésites à prendre le 15", reporte-toi alors sur le 12", mais pas sur l'iBook 12". Ce dernier est certes une excellente machine, mais en utilisation intensive et professionnelle...  :hein:


----------



## Emmanuelion (21 Octobre 2004)

Memnoch a dit:
			
		

> Tout d'abord, merci à tous... les résultats sont serrés, et les avis mitigés quand même
> 
> Je vais essayer de completer un peu en expliquant les utilisations de la machine.
> 
> ...


 
OK, donc que ce soit MSOffice ou tout autre avatar libre ou non, ibook ou powerbook, pas de différence.



			
				Memnoch a dit:
			
		

> 2) Le Son : Il se pourrait bien que je choisisse une spécialité radio. J'ai donc besoin de récuperer à partir d'un dictaphone numerique, le son et pouvoir faire des montage en ajoutant directement des commentaires avec ma voix.
> Le tout sur PC pour pouvoir envoyer direct tout ça à la rédac quelque soit la distance.



Ah ! Traitement multimédia. Effectivement, le pb semble mieux placé en termes de connectivité (entrée son) et de performances. Du point de vue logiciel, on trouve les outils libres nécessaires au traitement (audacity par exemple).



			
				Memnoch a dit:
			
		

> 3) La vidéo : Là très peu de vidéo. Mais je dois pouvoir avec ma machine conserver quelques prises vidéo. Pour le montage, ça passe par un studio, donc... pas trop besoin d'un monstre.
> Par contre je dois pouvoir recuperer des vidéos et bien sur les regarder (mais là ca dépend surtout du logiciel je pense)


Quelle que soit la machine, tu parviendra à lire tes vidéos, ça n'est effectivement qu'une question de logiciels. 



			
				Memnoch a dit:
			
		

> 4) Internet : AirPort Extreme obligatoire. Là ça va, les trois en sont équipés. Mais j'ai besoin de pouvoir surfer vite, avec ou sans fil.


Pas de différences entre les machines.



			
				Memnoch a dit:
			
		

> 5) Photos : Je dois pouvoir faire un peu de retouche photo (luminosité, retaillage,..) et je dois pouvoir les inserrer dans un article.


A mon avis, toutes les machines peuvent satisfaire ton besoin. Effectivement, un écran 15 pouces est plus adapté en termes de surface d'affichage et de résolution. Mais on perd sur l'aspect encombrement. A voir.



			
				Memnoch a dit:
			
		

> 6) Les jeux : Ben oui quoi ! Dans un avion, dans un train, en vacances, j'aimerai pouvoir jouer un peu. Mais bon là encore je veux juste pouvoir faire tourner des jeux de stratégie. Pour les vrais jeux qui sont gourmands (comme Myst IV) j'ai un pc qui gère.


Ach ! Damned ! Les jeux !
Là, on ne parle plus boulot. L'Alu 15 pouces est effectivement le mieux placé (grand écran, radeon 9700, proc le plus rapide).
Si c'est pour jouer à Warcraft III une fois tous les jamais, on s'en sort avec un ibook.



			
				Memnoch a dit:
			
		

> 7) Autonomie et portabilité : Tout est dans le titre. Si je dois me balader partout avec lui, autant qu'il soit correct sur ces deux points. Bien sur je me doute que le 12" est plus compact que le 15" mais la vraie question est, la différence est elle vraiment énorme ?


La meilleure autonomie est celle de l'ibook. L'autonomie a un lien direct avec la puissance de la machine : c'est un peu comme le lièvre et la tortue. Je peux te garantir que si l'autonomie est un point critique pour toi, tu pesteras devant les 30 minutes manquantes à ta batterie t'empêchant de terminer ton article. En revanche, je crois que les alus peuvent changer à chaud de batterie (à vérifier).  



			
				Memnoch a dit:
			
		

> 8) Les plus : Bluetooth, antivirus.


Powerbook effectivement. Antivirus, c'est juste de la pub, tu n'en as pas besoin d'une façon générale, en encore moins si tu as un comportement sain (pas de téléchargement de logiciels piratés, n'ouvre pas un message d'une fille que tu ne connais pas, etc., etc.)

L'ibook G4 est maintenant bien équipé. C'est vrai que le 15 pouces semble être une machine plus performante. A toi de voir si ta machine est ton bloc-notes, ou ton bureau délocalisé sur lequel tu feras tout, absolument tout.
Donne des priorités à tes exigences et mesure alors le gain des 800 euros.

Bon choix !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2004)

Salut !!!

 Alors après avoir eu plus de précision sur tes besoins, et les remarques non moins pertinentes que celles de TheraBylerm et d'autres.

 Je te conseille vivement le PB 15", et je m'explique:
 En effet, si tu veux pouvoir faire un peu de jeux, voir de la vidéo et faire un peu de montage audio, et un peu de retouche photo, le PB 15" satisfera tout ces besoins car l'écran est tout de meme bien plus confortable que celui du 12", et coté performances, le PB est tout de meme mieux placé que l'ibook.
 Maintenant c'est vrai que la taille peut rebuter un peu, mais je peux te dire qu'un portable 15", c'est pas la mère a boire, et tu verra que meme en déplacement, ca ne posera pas de probleme, et ca fatiguera moins tes yeux.

 Voila, j'espere que nous avons pu t'aider


----------



## Zède (21 Octobre 2004)

A l'origine j'avais voté pour le powerbook 12" car il semblait que la portabilité avait de l'importance. Maintenant, s'il te faut pouvoir retoucher des "notes" prises au dictaphone, dans ce cas, ne te pose même plus de questions, c'est l'Alu 15" qu'il te faut !
Personnellement, j'en possède un depuis 5 mois et c'est un véritable monstre de puissance ! (y a juste un petit pixel mort qui va et vient au gré de je sais pas trop quoi !)


----------



## Amophis (21 Octobre 2004)

J'ai les deux à la maison (le 15" et le 12"): prends le 15", meilleur évolutivité, plus grande surface d'affichage, la température est mieux dissipée (plus grande surface d'alu) et la qualité d'écran du 15" et très nettement au dessus de l'iBook 12".


Vas-y fonce sur le 15"


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2004)

Ben semblerait que tout le monde soit d'accord pour le 15".

 Alors maintenant a toi de voir en fonction de ton budget, si tu peux te permettre le luxe d'un beau portable avec un écran confortable.

 Je n'ai utiliser les 12" que très peu, mais je dois dire que l'écran petit est assez chiant du a sa basse résolution.


----------



## Memnoch (21 Octobre 2004)

Bon aller hop !

Grace à vos conseils avisés, j'ai opté pour le PowerBook 15"

Je suis allé à la banque, j'ai eu mon "petit" credit de 1900 euros.
Demain soir je téléphone à Apple, pour la commande 

Merci à tous !!!!


----------



## Memnoch (21 Octobre 2004)

Emmanuelion a dit:
			
		

> ... En revanche, je crois que les alus peuvent changer à chaud de batterie (à vérifier)...


Je peux verifier ça où ?


----------



## Amophis (21 Octobre 2004)

Memnoch a dit:
			
		

> Je peux verifier ça où ?




C'est marqué dans la doc du PB (apparement il faut mettre le PB en veille).


----------



## Memnoch (21 Octobre 2004)

Amophis a dit:
			
		

> C'est marqué dans la doc du PB (apparement il faut mettre le PB en veille).


Re-Merci


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2004)

Changement de batterie a chaud, mais c vachement cool ca.

Je ne suis pas mécontent d'avoir opter pour le PB


----------



## TheraBylerm (22 Octobre 2004)

Vive le powerbook 15" !! J'ai switché ya pas si longtemps, et je suis un utilisateur Apple heureux... !!


----------



## fubiz (22 Octobre 2004)

Je viens de commander le choix numéro 3 et perso je te conseille d'en faire autant.
Bon rapport qualité/prix, puis un iBook est suffisant et un prix plus accesible aux étudiants contrairement aux Powerbooks...


----------



## Amophis (22 Octobre 2004)

fubiz a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de commander le choix numéro 3 et perso je te conseille d'en faire autant.
> Bon rapport qualité/prix, puis un iBook est suffisant et un prix plus accesible aux étudiants contrairement aux Powerbooks...




Je pense qu'il l'a déjà commandé...  enfin j'espère....


----------



## Memnoch (22 Octobre 2004)

Amophis a dit:
			
		

> Je pense qu'il l'a déjà commandé... enfin j'espère....


Oui.. trop tard et en fait... je le trouve tellement plus joli le 15" (critère completement subjectif )


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2004)

Memnoch a dit:
			
		

> Oui.. trop tard et en fait... je le trouve tellement plus joli le 15" (critère completement subjectif )


 Tu ne regrettera pas d'avoir pris le PB 15", car quand tu passe bcp de temps derriere ton portable, c'est important d'avoir un bon écran assez grand, pour ne pas trop forcer sur les yeux.


----------

